# ways to make N-Methylformamide (NMF) ?



## blackchip (Jun 3, 2022)

i have to make a choice between mercury chloride or n-methylformamide for mdma synthesis. i dont want any mercury waste but nmf is a watched chemical so is there a way i can make nmf?


----------



## Montecristo

if you have a safe delivery place i would get it from china, as you would PMK. Synthesis isnt simple like the formic acid needed.


----------



## G.Patton (Jun 4, 2022)

Hello. You have to find methylamine to make N-methylformamide, so I think it's worth to buy.


----------



## blackchip

thatfellon said:


> if you have a safe delivery place i would get it from china, as you would PMK. Synthesis isnt simple like the formic acid needed.



thatfellon
formic acid is easy to make w/ oxalic acid and glycerin


----------



## daqwen

Thank God I can easily buy in my country


----------

